# Any ideas of this collection's value?



## JimGustavsen (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm brand new to this forum and hoped I could get some help from the experts here. 

I have the opportunity to buy a very large collection of vintage/antique trains. I don't know a lot about them and don't want to get burned but it's a great opportunity to get a lot of items in 1 shot. My grandfather has trains but they are all larger and more modern. These appear to be quite old to me.

These are not very good pictures but it was the best I could do with a phone camera. Much of the collection I only saw in photos in a case. Of those in the case on the bottom photo, some of the cars have broken wheels and such, but many look like they work great. Lots of "landcape" and building types of pieces.

What value would you estimate the whole lot is worth?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Jim, 

(edit)Oops, sorry...

You still need to take *WAY* better pictures. 

I've been acquiring everything one at a time so that each piece is *exactly* what I want. So my suggestion is that you try doing the same thing especially right at the beginning so that you can discover what part of the hobby interests you the most.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

(Greg ... he's looking to BUY, not sell.)

Jim,

Assuming from the pics that that's all HO ...

This older stuff typically doesn't have huge value. A very fuzzy ballpark in my limited opionion ...

Freight cars ... $2 to $5 each
Passenger cars ... $3 to $6 each
Engine/locos ... $5 to $20 each
Track ... Is it brass? Not much value, if so.
Buildings ... depends on quality ... $5 to $20 each, fuzzy.

I'm sure others will chime in with differing thoughts. However, some words of caution ...

If you're new to the hobby, and have cash to spare, there's nothing wrong with jumping in like this and having some casual fun. However, if you're new to the hobby and either (a) want to watch expenses frugally, or (b) want to begin to build a serious, focused collection, then I suggest that you proceed more carefully, and think first about what your long-term goals might be: size of expected layout; specific era/vintage of rolling stock (cars); electrical operation ... DC or DCC; is HO the right scale for you? Would O, S, or N be better; etc.

In short, jump in if you're looking for some quick fun. But tread cautiously if you're keep on growing a more seriously conceived collection.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg, he's taking about *buying them*! Looks like there are some nice structures. I guess the only way to estimate the value would be to spend some time on eBay and see if you can match some of them up.


----------



## JimGustavsen (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks alot for the input guys. They want $600 for the lot so I think I will pass on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JimGustavsen said:


> Thanks alot for the input guys. They want $600 for the lot so I think I will pass on it.



In the one picture it says $500?
From the crummy pictures it's hard to tell whats even there.
How many engines?
I see a lot of buildings.
It looks like a big part bin in the background and a lot more stuff WE CAN'T SEE.
It might be worth it but your pictures are really bad!
It's hard enough to put a value on HO (if that's what it is) it's not N scale is it? Looking again it looks like HO?
And I only make out 3 or 4 engines?

Did I mention the pictures are bad?

When you post something like this you should have a little more info AND BETTER PICTURES.

If there's 5 brass engines somewhere in the lot (that we can't see) it could indeed be worth the $600. I doubt if there's any brass though.

Email the seller and try to get some better pictures and maybe a list of what's there and we might be able to help you a little better.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

just my 2 cents, it is hard to tell what is pictured.

if i were to start from scratch i would say far far away from this stuff, it does not look in good running shape from here, nor i see any gems. i do not see 600$ here, nor half of that amount for that matter. i'd rather play with few new good items then have boxes of junk to tweak and clean up, not my idea of fun (although there were few exceptions)

what you need to start is little but of quality. spend ~150 (or even less )and get a good running modern locomotive, set of track and couple cars and go from there.
~40$ for track (with turnout or two), 10-20$ MRC tech II powerpack, 40-60$ locomotive, rest on good rolling stock.

again , my 2 cents


----------



## JimGustavsen (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you I think I'll take your sound advise!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

look on your local craiglist or ebay. if you want you can post items that you looing at and run them by us for couple opinions (although of course there is a risk if these are really good deals, lol). also look at for sale section here. there are couple threads going at the moment (including my  )



to think of it, i have a athearn blue box locomotive i'm not going to convert to DCC and can part with for 30$. i think many will agree that this is one of the best inexpensive locos to start with. if you like Norfolk Southern Black paint scheme, let me know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JimGustavsen said:


> Thank you I think I'll take your sound advise!



If you find some and post them, just take some pictures that are a little better.


----------

